# The New 2007 Hells Bay Glades Skiff



## LoneRanger

SWEET boat~ it should be 6" wider!


----------



## jmarkklock

drool.... I am searching the couch cushions for 22K in spare change. That is sweet!


----------



## Guest

I would like to have one but they are going to have to prove to me it's worth 22k.  Classic, proven hull design, old tainted name under new ownership.  I would love to see the new owner make a go of it since HB was a leader in the skiff market and raised the bar with it's innovative designs.  Guess I'm going to have to make a field trip .  From gthe pictures, the front hatch is a nice improvement but I would like to see the casting platform thru-bolted to the legs instead of the turnbuckle set up.  Everything else looked first class but platform was a miss for me.


----------



## iMacattack

Sweet microskiff, but one has to ask... once all the 2-25's are gone how will that affect the boat with a larger heavier motor. Sure you can find them from time to time used, but new they are a rare species... I think that once they start to hang newer tech motors on them their claim to fame will be lost. You might be better off with a used Whipray or Gordon with a tiller than a heavy motor GladesSkiff... It's a shame, but I can not see any other possibility... Anyone else share or dispute this thinking?

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest

> Sweet microskiff, but one has to ask... once all the 2-25's are gone how will that affect the boat with a larger heavier motor. Sure you can find them from time to time used, but new they are a rare species... I think that once they start to hang newer tech motors on them their claim to fame will be lost. You might be better off with a used Whipray or Gordon with a tiller than a heavy motor GladesSkiff... It's a shame, but I can not see any other possibility... Anyone else share or dispute this thinking?
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


Your dead on with this. Manfacturers are going to have to address the fact that 4 strokes are here to stay and older hulls were not designed for the additional weight. Honda and now Yamaha make a 20 hp that is about the same weight as a 25 HP 2 stroke Mercury but with the stock Mercury 2 stroke actually putting out above 25 HP we could easily see a 10HP difference. That's a 30% loss in the HP they were originally designed to run with.

This issue is going to get worse with people that need to repower older hulls that were designed for the weight of a 2 stroke. If they max out the HP rating, they are going suffer a loss in performance with the added weight. If they take the weight reduction, they are going to have to give up HP.

Again just my .0000000000000000002 sense
CR


----------



## deerfly

like to hear yourself talk ron? 

ditto on the 4-stk weight thing, its only a slight problem on conventional boats, but a huge thing with these micro-skiff's. hp to wt ratio is everything, especially when you consider the real halmark of these designs is shallow draft and straight poling track. Pretty much all the other design considerations are out the window, so when you add unnecessary weight to the transom you're defeating your no#1 design objective. 

Besides, everyone I know that can afford these things are middle aged and overweight. So to offset the extra engine weight, they'd have to hire retired jockey's to pole for them  - eric


----------



## Dustin

It is a nice looking boat and seems to be very clean, I too would like to see HB come back into good standing, but I have to say that I am with others on the CG microskiff. Proven design, superior custom service and affordable price point. 

As for the motor issue you guys are dead on target with 2stroke VS 4stroke issue, and thats why CG has already been thinking ahead and there is another new surprise in the works later in 07 that will change everything, it will be a bit more money but HP and weight will not need to be comprised for fishability, stability, and depth. 

Hope HB rises from the ashes like the PHOENIX! 

Dustin


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard with your second post here.  Glad to see a manufacturer grab the bull by the horns with this motor issue.


----------



## Guest

Where do your passengers sit? I don't see how they can comfortably share the bench seat. If it weren't a tiller, sure. But with that tiller drive, passengers on the left are going to be in the way evertime you go to make a hard right turn. What am I missing here?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Where do your passengers sit?



Thats a good question. The worst part is that I was running right next to him. He had two people in the boat and nothing stood out as unusual. I just failed to notice how they choose to sit.

Chris did mention that they offer as an option a removable cooler that installs in the center. I want to say he referred to it as a coffin box. That would make seating much easier.


----------



## Guest

> Where do your passengers sit?  I don't see how they can comfortably share the bench seat. If it weren't a tiller, sure. But with that tiller drive, passengers on the left are going to be in the way evertime you go to make a hard right turn.  What am I missing here?


Good point.  I would assume that the passenger would sit forward to balance the boat but it looks like the platform would be in the way,  

This is where the coffin box would come in but I like the open cockpit.  With my Gladesmen my passenger either sits backward on the front deck or on the ice chest to balance the boat.

Guess the only option would be the ice chest if you like the open cockpit.


----------



## phishphood

That is a sweet looking boat, but price point alone would send me away. Trick me out a classic any day.


----------



## Guest

IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE A HELL'S BAY BOATWORKS IS BACK TO BUSINESS! THIS BOAT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A 25HP HONDA ON IT.


----------



## Guest

> IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE A HELL'S BAY BOATWORKS IS BACK TO BUSINESS!  THIS BOAT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A 25HP HONDA ON IT.


#1,Hells Bay is back open with A new owner.
#2,The Honda 25 weights over 200Lbs,I think that might take away some draft!


----------



## Guest

> IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE A HELL'S BAY BOATWORKS IS BACK TO BUSINESS! THIS BOAT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A 25HP HONDA ON IT.
> 
> 
> 
> #1,Hells Bay is back open with A new owner.
> #2,The Honda 25 weights over 200Lbs,I think that might take away some draft!
Click to expand...

I've been running a 25hp honda on a whipray model and the shallow draft is still awesome! I wouldn't put a 25hp honda on a gheenoe classic due to narrow beam if I did it to a gheenoe and would have stink the boat in the water. I almost stunk it with 40hp nissan tiller tpdi.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have a weight for the boat?  We're talking about the weight of the engine but I don't find a published weight for this thing anywhere. Does the new model have a liner?  Looks like it has liner which will add even more weight. The old one didn't have a liner and I think they were published were published @ 250lbs but actually were closer to 270-275 real world.    Can anyone confirm this?  Maybe someone from HB can chime in.  It would be nice to see some true draft numbers too.


----------



## iMacattack

> IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE A HELL'S BAY BOATWORKS IS BACK TO BUSINESS!  THIS BOAT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A 25HP HONDA ON IT.
> 
> 
> 
> #1,Hells Bay is back open with A new owner.
> #2,The Honda 25 weights over 200Lbs,I think that might take away some draft!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been running a 25hp honda on a whipray model and the shallow draft is still awesome! I wouldn't put a 25hp honda on a gheenoe classic due to narrow beam if I did it to a gheenoe and would have stink the boat in the water. I almost stunk it with 40hp nissan tiller tpdi.
Click to expand...

The Gladesskiff is going to be a tough sell with a pig of a 4 stroke... I hope ETEC can put together some powerful LIGHT weight 2 stokes, but based on their current line all their ETEC's are heaver than an comparable 2 stroke. 

This is a real problem for microskiff folks. It's nice to see some manufactures are working proactivly!


----------



## Guest

> [autho r=iMacattack link=1174364130/15#17 date=1174582543]... based on their current line all their ETEC's are heaver than an comparable 2 stroke.


And I thought it was just me.  Where do people get that ETEC's are the savior?:-/  In many cases, I don't see much advantage of the ETEC over a four stoke when it comes to weight. :-/  For years I looked at Merc's weight to HP ratio before I went Black.  Now Merc. is addressing the weight of Four Stokes which means I doubt I'll go back.  The 25 HP merc is 160lbs but it's now also a 3 cylinder EFI.  What weight will a 25 ETEC fall into?


----------



## sea-n-spots

I never posted any views on the 2strk vs 4 strk issue, because you begin to open pandora's box w/that subject matter. I suppose w/2strks being phased out, now the controversy can begin. The following is only based on my personal experience. I have 3 Black motors, two 25hp and a 60hp. all 2 strokes. Tried all the others over the years and after crunching fuel, maintenance,and performance to include hp to weight, discovered the Black Motor fits the bill. The three that I have are all in great condition, and with reasonable care should outlive me. Jacking them up seems to be the key for everyone to find and run that optimum draft. Having said that, I think you'll find by design that the Black motors will jack a little higher and still hold water pressure over other brands barring (Bob's Mach. Low Water Pick-up). Anyone who ever rode moto-cross should remember how long it was before the first 4 stroke came along that would actually spank a 2 stroke. Again, HP to Weight the math ain't hard to do. I'm sure I've raised a few eyebrows if not pis--d off a few by now. As I said this is MHO. How does all this equate to your new boat that you want. When the 2 strokes are gone the manufactures are going to have to meet the demands of the consumer. Now the HP to Weight formula must be reconsidered. And the boat builders want to sell you on the standing draft and running draft of your perspective new boat . All these variables need to be recalculated. We are about to see around a new corner in the shallow water skiff market. For those of us that don't have crazy money, I'll stick to my Black Motors. Keep in mind, tabs, fuel,load(gear-people) , throttle. I'm sure that I haven't heard the end of this....Right Ron ? .....Sea-Ya !


----------



## Topwater

Cool boat! That's about a 12 grand boats tops more like 6800.


----------



## jmarkklock

> Cool boat! That's about a 12 grand boats tops more like 6800.


 
If you can find me one for that, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Guest

> ...Anyone who ever rode moto-cross should remember how long it was before the first 4 stroke came along that would actually spank a 2 stroke. Again, HP to Weight the math ain't hard to do...!


This brings up a good point. I remember when a race couldn't be won on a 4 stroke motorcycle. Maybe their is hope for the 4 stroke given time.  Like I said, Merc. is already working on it and Honda does have a few with decent weight to hp ratio's.  Yamaha's new 20 is looking better.  Maybe with enough demand manufacturers will be inclined develop 4 strokes that will make us not even miss the 2 strokes that have served us so well.


----------



## easy

suzuki 4 stroke 25 horse twin v motor, short shaft 152 pounds


----------



## Skinnyreds

To answer the question on whether or not the boat has a liner.... NO, they redesigned the floor, i.e. the way it was constructed, and it is now stronger without going with the weight of a liner. Atleast that is the way Chris explained it to me a week ago Tuesday when I was at the factory, going through everything. The boats are beautiful, and the shop is equally beautiful...the lamination room is exceptionally clean and everything is in oder. To answer another question as to where passengers sit, if you are going to have one built, request that the floor be strengthened in the center as well as at the front at the bulk head...this will allow for similar mounting hardware (front deck) to be installed in both places that will allow the casting platform to be tightened to the floor and viola, you now have a seat for your passenger. Or if you feeling very generous with your money, one boat was almost completed when I was there that had a very small side console, all I can say to that is VERY SLICK, and PROFESSIONAL LOOKING. email me and I will forward some pictures of this option, at the time Chris was unsure of the cost because it was not completed, and fortunately for my bank account the boat was already sold, or my wife would have bought it that day!!!!! My wife and I spent about an 1 1/2 hours with Chris and he was great, answered any question we had and took all the time to explain anything that we were unsure about. Chris seems like a great guy and has a genuine desire to do the right thing, and make the company successful like it was a few years ago. One thing that he change was there is no longer a deposit up front to have your boat built...unless you wanted something totally outrageous and even then the way that he explained it to me was that he would only request the amount equal to those options/modifications. Seems like everything is on the right track.
Tom and Tanner, he mentioned to me that you guys started to play follow the leader but stopped short?!?!?!?!

Oh by the way check out the For Sale section......

Long Live HB.
See YA.
Skinny


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Tom and Tanner, he mentioned to me that you guys started to play follow the leader but stopped short?!?!?!?!


I will be at JB's for lunch on Sunday. I welcome any friendly wagers. Chris knows I have no fear. If I remember correctly there was a comment about me looking like I was going to run where the birds ankles were out of the water. We would have to run two rounds for it to be fair. 2nd round is follow the leader on the Wekiva. ;D (Thats like Russian Roulette with another bullet added every time the water level drops 2". )


----------



## Skinnyreds

Right on, Right on!!!! your all good with me.
Did you get my PM about the river?
Call me
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Guest

> To answer the question on whether or not the boat has a liner.... NO, they redesigned the floor, i.e. the way it was constructed, and it is now stronger without going with the weight of a liner. Skinny


OK, now we have some 1st hand imformation. But how much does it weigh?


----------



## navogator

I have an '03 and I can tell you it is worth every penny! My boat weighs 388lbs boat, motor, pushpole, poling platform, casting platform, 9 gallons of gas, and gear 8 rods, tackle, 25qt cooler with ice and drinks. Boat floats in spit with all that and 2 anglers 200lbs each!! I only could compare my boat with a carolina skiff j16, HB guide 18, 17t monark jonboat, 17 hpxt.


It will be interesting to see what happens with the 4stroke-2 issues but for now, I take good care of my 05  25hp merc 2 stroke, and I can always rebuild!! BTW I have over 200hrs on it


----------



## tom_in_orl

Welcome to the forum navogator [smiley=beer.gif] Glad to see you representing the Glades Skiff. You the 2nd owner I have heard from today. 

I have a question for you. Is that 9 gallon gas tank stock or a custom option/mod?


----------



## thresher

Alright, being one of the only guys to have poled and ridden in the HB, ECC, Gheenoe, Gordon, BT, Tailfisher and even the generics (Boston etc) I can tell you that the Glades Skiff has always been a personal favorite when it comes to poling. The ECC bote is the only boat that compares poling wise and for me being so short, the poling platform of the HB has an advantage. (slight) 
The inherent stability of the HB is the only reason I would do the HB over the ECC, they're identical draft and speed-wise and the fit/finish is fantastic on both. The 10k pricing advantage was a big deal for me, but the HB was (I am obviously in TX so I can't tell you about the current bote) a perfectly decent little bote. They both had KILLER Ramlin trailers and they both were optioned for you. If I had an unlimited budget, I would go 17.8 with a 90 and drag along an old classic with a platform and a 3hp kicker, but I have been hot roddin' a little more lately.


----------



## flytieguy

Guys, haven't you all seen the new models from beavertailskiffs?? the Osprey the B2 and the barebones... ill bet ya' the barebones would go circles around that hell bay ... and for no slap? please i could touch the stern of a hells bay before a fly caster new i was behind him poling...
take a test drive of a beavertail bare bones... and then try to justify yourself DUMPING 22k in that big hole in the water...
You will never do it.


----------



## thresher

Ok. I just finished typing 400 words and deleted them. Let's NOT bring BT into the fold on this one, ok guys? He's new.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thresher is right. This is suppose to be about the Glades Skiff and since this forum is dedicated to microskiffs then it would be appropriate to make comments that fit the subject matter and the forum's purpose.


----------



## iMacattack

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Let' not go down that road...


----------



## Guest

When BT comes up with an original hull design microskiff, then we'll talk about her.  In the mean time this thread should be dedicated the HB Glades Skiff and the classic microskiff that it is.  But that's just my .0000000000002 sense.


----------



## navogator

My Glades skiff has a built in 7.5 gal tank and I carry an extra 2 gal, my buddy has an '04 and it came with a built in 10 gal tank which is the BOMB!!!


----------



## thresher

You know, that is funny... I wanted to ask my buddy with his Glade Skiff what his range was but we would only go mile and a half (black lagoon) :-X 
What is average mileage/time on a tank? And Beavis? What is that Honda getting on the ECC? My Merc was NOT gas friendly as I was always hot rodding around. ;D I always imagined in my mind the coolest everglades trip would be taking both of those boats out with the microskiff dot com guys for a 3-5 day adventure.


----------



## Guest

> And Beavis?  What is that Honda getting on the ECC?  My Merc was NOT gas friendly as I was always hot rodding around.  ;D .


I think the "B" told me he could go from his house in Edgewater or from JB's down to the canal past Beacon 42 and back NP.  Hope he will jump in and confirm but he's fled the country again. ;D ;D


----------



## beavis

I have a six gallon tank that I can probably get 60-80 miles out of it. I can get 2 round trips between JB's and the Haulover canal. And that is at full throttle. I only run at idle or full throttle. I need to take a trip to the keys with the GPS, a full tank of gas, and a small spare tank and just run it til its empty and see how far I can go. Maybe this summer.


----------



## thresher

Yeavis Beavis! Did that 3 day trip only take one tank? Great thread btw.


----------



## navogator

With my 7.5gal on the Glades skiff I get a 70 mile range with my merc 25 hp. I make frequent runs from Key Largo mile marker 100, drop @ the house(my buddies) and run to Flamingo go into a bunch of bites until Snake Bight, then I go south and fish for some Bonefish and come back never having to refuel. I carry an extra 2-2.25 gal tank that I barely use and the times I've had to use it I've been less than a mile from the boat ramp.


----------



## JRH

Teak rod holders and control panel are spiffy. 

As others have pointed out, I don't like how the casting platform is far back and takes up seating space.


----------



## Guest

Well,it is a nice boat.But it does not compare to the front deck on my Gladesmen.I can put a cooler and myself and tackle and drift a flat looking for that bite.Needless to say alot of room.


----------



## brew1891

Its a beautiful boat....BUT....for 22k [smiley=shocked.gif] i'm gettin an ECC Lostmen or a Gordon Waterman. The idea of the microskiff is that its light, narrow, and generally inexpensive. I aint payin 22k for an oversized canoe, no matter how nice it is. this thing is like double the price of a Gladesmen and triple (or more) the average new gheenoe fully rigged. I like it but not for that kinda coin. To each his own i guess.


----------



## eric__the_angler

yhea, but the 20 hp wieghs in at 114lbs w/electric start


----------



## tom_in_orl

More great pics


----------



## Guest

> More great pics


Your just egging me on to buy one, aren't you?


----------



## fatalbert43

He may not, but I will. ;D

Ron, Go buy one! ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1177793451]This Thread[/link]


----------



## Guest

> Where do your passengers sit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good question. The worst part is that I was running right next to him. He had two people in the boat and nothing stood out as unusual. I just failed to notice how they choose to sit.
> 
> Chris did mention that they offer as an option a removable cooler that installs in the center. I want to say he referred to it as a coffin box. That would make seating much easier.
Click to expand...

Doing a little house cleaning here:

The measurement from edge of the cockpit the shortist distance on the casting platform is 9".  I sat on three tables just as I would normally sit and every one measured 8" leaving me 1" to spare.

After talking with Chris, the platform can be move some one way or the other or completely in front of the hatch.  He also stated that the boat balanced better if someone actually sat on the gunnel while underway which is preference for me anyway. 

You always have the option of the cooler or coffin box but I was looking from the "bare bones" stand point.

Hope this clears some things up.


----------



## Spook

The coffin box is really the only good place for a passenger to sit. The boat I was on didn't have tabs and the added benefit was that the passenger could move back and foward along the box and trim the boat out based on the conditions. Also, the boat is long enough that the box can serve as a second casting deck, so two people can fish at the same time as long as they're not flyfishing. This is while a third person is poling. We probably had 750 lbs of dude in the boat, and it handled it really well. This was in the old boat. I can't speak for the new one. I'm not sure what changes have been made. My time spent in the HB is what led me to push Jacques to design the FS18. I just hope I can get a similar level of performance.

Elie


----------



## brew1891

I saw a brand new HB Glades Skiff SIDE CONSOLE in my neighborhood this morning. It was a light blue color with a shiny new (i guess new-old stock) 25 Merc 2 stroke. No one was outside and i was late for work already so i didnt have time to go up and check it out, but it was sweet looking! It had some crazy looking controls on it too.


----------



## HB-JC

what neighborhood was that in?


----------



## Guest

> I saw a brand new HB Glades Skiff SIDE CONSOLE in my neighborhood this morning. It was a light blue color with a shiny new (i guess new-old stock) 25 Merc 2 stroke. No one was outside and i was late for work already so i didnt have time to go up and check it out, but it was sweet looking! It had some crazy looking controls on it too.


Well when you get back to see it, pictures would be nice.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Jad, you live in winterpark?

If so that's probably the owners house, and that's his sons boat if it is getting pulled by a 2500hd duramax.


----------



## brew1891

i dont live in winterpark, the boat was hooked up to a crew cab chevy and i think it was a diesel, kind of a brown/gold color chevy i believe. It was gone when i returned from work. The owner of HB must have been visiting someone in my neighborhood. Although i could never afford one it was absolutely awesome looking. Tanner, it appears to be the same boat that is pictured on the website!


----------



## orlgheenoer

yeah that was his son, he showed me around the factory.


----------



## HB-JC

yeah thats my brother's and my boat, its not 100% done so i havent put up pictures and im gonna be out of town with school but by then "Mr.Seadek" should have pulled through and FINALLY finished the seadek for the platform


----------



## HB-JC

ok found some pictures on my phone so the quality isnt great but its all i have for now.
-ice blue hull
-white with ice blue two-tone deck
-side console
-Latham controls


























































+ the glades skiff pictures on the website
http://hellsbayboatworks.com/img/gallery/hbb0002.jpg


----------



## brew1891

HB-JC

that is definitely the boat i saw. I guess i should have stopped but no one was outside and i was already running late. Those pictures do not do the boat justice...it looked much better even driving by! Let me know the next time youll be in that area, i'd like to take a closer look at the boat.


----------



## Guest

Darn that looks Sweet! My new Gheenoe would look goot set up like that!


----------

